# triple lumen catheter



## racheleporterwilliams (Jun 3, 2008)

need help coding triple lumen catheter

here is the progress note
Procedure note:
TLC placed in the right femoral vein without complication under sterile conditions
Electronically signed by:
Dr. ?? MD


----------



## dpumford (Jun 3, 2008)

Hello!  look at procedure code 36555 or 36556, This is a non-tunnel centrally inserted venous catheter, often called a Triple Lumen. Hope this helps!


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Jun 3, 2008)

I thought so...thanx


----------

